# Can't seem to move photos in LR cc



## adamapalmer34 (Apr 24, 2015)

Nothing happens.  They still move fine in LR 5


----------



## clee01l (Apr 25, 2015)

You will need to provide more detail. How are you trying to move them?  You can't move photos from a Smart Collection.  You can't move photos to a Collection Set.  Are you trying to move from the folder panel to another folder? A Collection?

I'm not having any difficulty moving photos.


Is your OS X version 10.9.7 or have you updated to 10.10.3?


----------



## HamsterDR (Apr 25, 2015)

I am having a similar issue with LR 6 (and OS X 10.10.3).  I have a collection set defined, and a number of collections defined inside the set.  These collections already have photos assigned.  I imported another set of photos, and I want to assign groups of photos to the existing collections.  I can do this _one photo at a time_ but if I select more than one photo in the Library, only the first photo of those selected actually assigns.  I have large numbers of photos I want to assign to the existing collections, but I can't seem to get that to work.  Is this an issue with LR6 or am I missing something?  The documentation says you can assign a photo to a collection - "photo" singular, not plural "photos", so I wonder if this is not possible. Any way around this limitation?

Davd

Update:  My mistake - I was "selecting" by clicking on the grey surround area and not on the photo image itself.  Clicking on the actual photo lets me select a batch of photos to assign to the collection.  Ugh...


----------



## clee01l (Apr 25, 2015)

HamsterDR said:


> Update:  My mistake - I was "selecting" by clicking on the grey surround area and not on the photo image itself.  Clicking on the actual photo lets me select a batch of photos to assign to the collection.  Ugh...


At some time everyone gets caught trying to do that.  I wonder if this is our OPs problem too.


----------



## adamapalmer34 (Apr 26, 2015)

I am moving them as I'm used to doing. The green plus animation on the cursor is present.  Everything is as usual but right at the end it just does nothing.  Thought someone else might be having the same problem.  LR CC.  Mac os 10.9.4.  Move still works fine in LR 5.  Been using LR since the first beta. Photoshop since 92.


----------



## adamapalmer34 (Apr 26, 2015)

tried to move between folders on the same HD,  and between HDs  no collection sets involved.  No move operations for me.  Puzzled.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 27, 2015)

adamapalmer34 said:


> I am moving them as I'm used to doing. The green plus animation on the cursor is present.  Everything is as usual but right at the end it just does nothing.  Thought someone else might be having the same problem.  LR CC.  Mac os 10.9.4.  Move still works fine in LR 5.  Been using LR since the first beta. Photoshop since 92.


My saying that my LRCC/6 works as designed is no help to you. But I don't see any big difference between your install and mine.  
Except forOS version.  Is there any reason not to update to OS X 10.10.3?   Does it make any difference if you turn of the GPU acceleration? 

In LR, Click on the Help menu submenu item system Info and copy and paste the contents into a post back to this thread.  Ill see if that tells me anything. 

Here's how moving files works for me:

I Select one or more images from the grid view.
Grab by the center of one of the images and drag to the Folder panel
The green plus animation on the cursor appears
I move the cursor and Folders in the Folder panel highlight (magenta) as I move the cursor across them
When I reach the destination folder and it is highlighted, I let go of the mouse. and the selected images are moved to that folder.


----------



## adamapalmer34 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Here's that system info*

Lightroom version:  CC 2015 [1014445]
License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.9 [4]
Application architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 4.0 GHz
Built-in memory: 32,768.0 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 32,768.0 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 2,773.0 MB (8.4%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 10,382.0 MB
Memory cache size: 7,574.3 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 4
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX,AVX2
Displays: 1) 5120x2880, 2) 1024x768, 3) 900x1600


Graphics Processor Info: 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OpenGL Engine


Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Version: 4.1 NVIDIA-8.26.26 310.40.45f01
Renderer: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OpenGL Engine
LanguageVersion: 4.10




Application folder: /Applications/Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: /Users/adampalmer/Desktop/All LR Catalogs/2015•/Bus2015-2.lrcat
Settings Folder: /Users/adampalmer/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom


Installed Plugins: 
1) Aperture/iPhoto Importer Plug-in
2) Behance
3) Canon Tether Plugin
4) Facebook
5) Flickr
6) jf Zenfolio
7) Knobroom
8) Leica Tether Plugin
9) Nikon Tether Plugin


Config.lua flags: None


AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 512
AudioDeviceName: Built-in Output
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: Uninitialized
CoreImage: true
GL_ACCUM_ALPHA_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_BLUE_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_GREEN_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_RED_BITS: 0
GL_ALPHA_BITS: 8
GL_BLUE_BITS: 8
GL_DEPTH_BITS: 24
GL_GREEN_BITS: 8
GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 16384
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_UNITS: 8
GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS: 16384,16384
GL_RED_BITS: 8
GL_RENDERER: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OpenGL Engine
GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION: 1.20
GL_STENCIL_BITS: 8
GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation
GL_VERSION: 2.1 NVIDIA-8.26.26 310.40.45f01
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_vertex_blend GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_bindable_uniform GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_debug_label GL_EXT_debug_marker GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1 GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_APPLE_aux_depth_stencil GL_APPLE_client_storage GL_APPLE_element_array GL_APPLE_fence GL_APPLE_float_pixels GL_APPLE_flush_buffer_range GL_APPLE_flush_render GL_APPLE_object_purgeable GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_APPLE_pixel_buffer GL_APPLE_rgb_422 GL_APPLE_row_bytes GL_APPLE_specular_vector GL_APPLE_texture_range GL_APPLE_transform_hint GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object GL_APPLE_vertex_array_range GL_APPLE_vertex_point_size GL_APPLE_vertex_program_evaluators GL_APPLE_ycbcr_422 GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program_option GL_NV_fragment_program2 GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_NV_vertex_program2_option GL_NV_vertex_program3 GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod


----------



## adamapalmer34 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for your help


----------



## clee01l (Apr 27, 2015)

adamapalmer34 said:


> Thanks for your help



My earlier questions might have been missed:

Is there any reason not to update to OS X 10.10.3? 
Does it make any difference if you turn of the GPU acceleration? 




> Real memory used by Lightroom: 2,773.0 MB (8.4%)
> Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 10,382.0 MB


  LR is consuming a lot of RAM and swapfile space,  Any idea why?  
When is the last time you rebooted OS X?

Can you try disconnecting one or two monitors and running LR as a single monitor system? If possible just the 5K monitor (5120x2880) FWIW.  I'm running LR with two 2560X1440 monitors just fine. 

Is this computer a MBP, iMac, Mac Pro or Mac Mini?


----------



## adamapalmer34 (Apr 27, 2015)

*REBOOTED AND TRIED AGAIN.  no luck*

Rebooted. 

cycled gnu off and on

not quite ready to go to 10.10 but I can try in on another 10.10 machine

not too big of a deal.  maybe the next .1 update will get it.


Lightroom version:  CC 2015 [1014445]
License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Mac OS 10
Version: 10.9 [4]
Application architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 8
Processor speed: 4.0 GHz
Built-in memory: 32,768.0 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 32,768.0 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 2,320.5 MB (7.0%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 3,661.8 MB
Memory cache size: 2,167.8 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 4
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX,AVX2
Displays: 1) 5120x2880, 2) 1024x768, 3) 900x1600


Graphics Processor Info: 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OpenGL Engine


Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Version: 4.1 NVIDIA-8.26.26 310.40.45f01
Renderer: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OpenGL Engine
LanguageVersion: 4.10




Application folder: /Applications/Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: /Users/adampalmer/Desktop/All LR Catalogs/2015•/Bus2015-2.lrcat
Settings Folder: /Users/adampalmer/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom


Installed Plugins: 
1) Aperture/iPhoto Importer Plug-in
2) Behance
3) Canon Tether Plugin
4) Facebook
5) Flickr
6) jf Zenfolio
7) Knobroom
8) Leica Tether Plugin
9) Nikon Tether Plugin


Config.lua flags: None


AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 512
AudioDeviceName: Built-in Output
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: LR5x102
CoreImage: true
GL_ACCUM_ALPHA_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_BLUE_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_GREEN_BITS: 0
GL_ACCUM_RED_BITS: 0
GL_ALPHA_BITS: 8
GL_BLUE_BITS: 8
GL_DEPTH_BITS: 24
GL_GREEN_BITS: 8
GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 16384
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_UNITS: 8
GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS: 16384,16384
GL_RED_BITS: 8
GL_RENDERER: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OpenGL Engine
GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION: 1.20
GL_STENCIL_BITS: 8
GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation
GL_VERSION: 2.1 NVIDIA-8.26.26 310.40.45f01
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_vertex_blend GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_bindable_uniform GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_debug_label GL_EXT_debug_marker GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1 GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_APPLE_aux_depth_stencil GL_APPLE_client_storage GL_APPLE_element_array GL_APPLE_fence GL_APPLE_float_pixels GL_APPLE_flush_buffer_range GL_APPLE_flush_render GL_APPLE_object_purgeable GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_APPLE_pixel_buffer GL_APPLE_rgb_422 GL_APPLE_row_bytes GL_APPLE_specular_vector GL_APPLE_texture_range GL_APPLE_transform_hint GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object GL_APPLE_vertex_array_range GL_APPLE_vertex_point_size GL_APPLE_vertex_program_evaluators GL_APPLE_ycbcr_422 GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program_option GL_NV_fragment_program2 GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_NV_vertex_program2_option GL_NV_vertex_program3 GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod


----------



## adamapalmer34 (May 15, 2015)

installed the latest point update but still having the problem


----------



## adamapalmer34 (May 15, 2015)

Just deleted LR preferences file and all is working again.  Found the answer in a post of Victoria's on adobe's forum

*​*https://forums.adobe.com/message/4700242#4700242


----------

